# help with 211k



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I thought most of my issues with the 211k were solved when Dish sent me an exchange receiver.


The remote was more responsive, the receiver didn't freeze and shut down arbitrarily, and when I changed channels, I didn't get a big lag with a black screen.

It's been almost a month and these issues are back. Like the receiver downloaded some bad updates, or something.

My 222k is running flawlessly.

ANY idea's? What would cause the same issues that were not there when I first hooked it up? I haven't touched anything since I hooked up the second receiver.

It's 63 in my house, and it doesn't feel hot.

Never had any of these issues with my 222k that was located where the 211k is located now.

CS is going to think I'm crazy.

I'm open to all suggestions.


----------

